

USV.com is not open source - techaddict009
https://github.com/unionsquareventures/conversation

======
tlongren
Is NOW open source? [http://www.usv.com/posts/usvcom-is-now-open-
source](http://www.usv.com/posts/usvcom-is-now-open-source)

